# Ideas for duck mount



## chadchilders (Jun 22, 2009)

I shot a wood duck hen and drake yesterday and need some ideas for a cool mount.. I have never had a duck mounted so any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*duck*

...my first duck mounted too-iv seen them both setting on a log together either side by side or one over the other


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Wood ducks always look better in a sitting position rather than flying.

www.birdmanstudios.com

check out his mounts to give you an idea of what you are interested in. That being said, I would toss the hen and just get the drake done.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Have them head butting each other!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

This but a wood duck 














This is my fav Wood duck flying ever looks like it's flying through the trees in a timber hole it's almost done still having the base worked on wife should have it done next week.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Sitting on a log with wing out preening, we have put the hen in a knothole with the drake standing above. Mite sit the drake on top of a 'Woodduck box' with hens head stickn out the hole, no need to do the whole hen in this type..
Can't find pics with this new computer....still checkn tho..WW


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Go cut you out a cypress stump in the bayou.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Walter,

Like this?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Yes cept the drake needs a wing out preening....WW


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Preening wont give you a good crest shot though... Plus will hide that pretty beak and break up those awesome color lines.

I would do this all day long.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Have the drake mounting the hen.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

duckman49 said:


> View attachment 557895
> 
> This but a wood duck
> View attachment 557896
> ...


whos doing that woodie?

edit: nevermind I think I know now. lol


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wood ducks are so darn good to eat, couldn't even think about mounting one.  

they do make beautiful mounts. I really like that wood duck box mount above. That gets my vote. But seriously, at least eat that hen.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's an old mount. I think Alief Taxidermy did it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

duckman49 said:


> View attachment 557895
> 
> This but a wood duck
> View attachment 557896
> ...


That is indeed one of the best flying wood duck mounts I have seen. Post up a pic when its done!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Just keep looking at taxidermy sites...I'm sure you will get an idea...I'm kinda partial to sitting/standing or decoy mounts, but that's me...


----------



## Will_R (May 1, 2011)

both ducks perched but drake putting an acorn into the hens mouth


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

How about a corner mount with a limb going from one wall to the other. With the drake on the left with his back to you to show off his wing colors, his mouth open and the hen to his right facing him listen attentively

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...9-991C-8AA28716D36A-2314-0000031CCAFA28CC.jpg


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

WildThings said:


> How about a corner mount with a limb going from one wall to the other. With the drake on the left with his back to you to show off his wing colors, his mouth open and the hen to his right facing him listen attentively
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums...9-991C-8AA28716D36A-2314-0000031CCAFA28CC.jpg


Doesnt that work the other way around? hahaha


----------



## chadchilders (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I dropped them off Monday.. Hopefully they turn out like i want. I just got them flying side by side both looking to the side..


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

what taxi you take them to?


----------

